# John11inch



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is an archive of his videos, or at the very least a list of the videos he uploaded? I have recently been trying to reupload some works I remember from his channel on youtube.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had subscribed to that channel. I didn't realize that it was off the air  A YT channel search comes out with *NewMusicXX* and *Music?* Perhaps they are successors? They have a similar focus.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

NewMusicXX has been around for several years. I remember discovering them back in 2011 at least, probably earlier.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

There was tons of stuff on John11inch that isn't anywhere else on youtube, or the rest of the internet for that matter. I've already found over 70 pieces and growing that haven't been uploaded anywhere else. I'm attempting to look through old links to find stuff, but having at least a complete list of what he uploaded would be a huge help to find what I need to reupload more easily.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

It got shut down mid-April of this year. Damn shame, but it was probably a victim of its own success - too many links and recommendations to the chanel from high-profile sources like the Guardian etc would have alerted and spurred multiple complaints from the copyright holders (which I continue to believe was/is short-sighted of them).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Holmes_(actor)

The references to John11inch sparked a possible origin for the unusual name--someone's tongue may have been firmly in cheek. Mr. Holmes was a well-known actor in his day, but I myself never saw any of his many films. Really, I never did.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Holmes_(actor)
> 
> The references to John11inch sparked a possible origin for the unusual name--someone's tongue may have been firmly in cheek.


Actually, I remember he replied to a comment asking how he made the name saying that he made it to argue with a guy named Andrew10inch.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Glad that's cleared up.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi LHB!

I know exactly who you are  I can recognize your writing style from like a mile away, i.e. for example below:



LHB said:


> In terms of innovation: Schoenberg
> In terms of influence: Schoenberg
> In terms of overall quality of work: Schoenberg
> Personal preference: Schoenberg


I just want to say, welcome to TalkClassical! I honestly can say that the youtube channel that convinced me of the greatness of modern music was your old deleted one. You are quite an inspiration to us all with your enthusiasm for modern music. I'm enjoying listening to Ferneyhough's Firecycle Beta on your new youtube channel. You sir are an excellent resource and I do give you infinite encouragement and blessings.

Infinite thanks,
-Sam12inch.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hi LHB!
> 
> I know exactly who you are  I can recognize your writing style from like a mile away, i.e. for example below:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I am not John11inch. I was afraid of this happening, since I have been reuploading his videos, not to mention we have very similar writing styles and tastes for music. Actually, a couple weeks ago John came on to my channel and asked me to make it clear that it wasn't him uploading videos. I am glad you are enjoying the channel though. It seems John's channel was as much of an inspiration to you as it was to me.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

R(n+1)inchW in lame dialogue with Heraclitus said:


> We are not others, neither ourselves, for change is all there is


. .


----------

